
Amazon Mobile for iPhone - naish
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000291661
======
aditya
Slick use of MTurk, take a picture and buy that thing. Now only if it was
instantaneous (in both recognizing things AND delivering them) - that would be
The Future!

------
sh1mmer
One of the new features that this App provides (above just the usual Amazon
features) is the ability to take a photo of stuff you want to "remember". Seem
like they Turk it in order to figure out what it is and then recommend
products on Amazon.

I just took a photo of a can of mountain dew, I'll update when I hear back
with "recommendations".

~~~
sh1mmer
So people almost instantly get marked as "Not on Amazon"

Other stuff is working surprisingly well.

The end of a Wii box, shoes (they were even close to the right size) that
looked almost like mine, a stapler. I think once the silly value wears of this
could be a really great feature.

I can really seem myself using this to record stuff that I ought to buy and
then adding it to either my wishlist or just buying it with prime.

------
jmah
I wonder if they accelerated their schedule due to rejecting Mazo just a
couple of days ago (a third-party Amazon client they denied API use).

<http://emptyfactory.com/mazo>

<http://emptyfactory.com/mazo/rejection>

------
awt
How about letting me download and read a book?

~~~
mlinsey
I don't think the iPhone's screen would be good for books, but it sure would
be nice to have AmazonMP3 and Amazon Unbox. Doubt that Apple would approve it
though.

~~~
Shamiq
It's actually a matter of clicking. The screen is smaller, so there is less on
any given screen -- but given this limitation, the rest if fine.

Look into an app called Stanza for the iPhone. I've been using it since it has
been around, and it is wonderful.

~~~
inovica
Stanza looks great. Thanks for the tip on this

